# Awesome and Affordable Cage Manufacturer



## ColdThirst (Feb 11, 2008)

This is the place where I'm gonna buy my new cage from for my Boa when he gets a little bit bigger. Their products look amaizing and when I called to ask them questions, I left my number and they called me back within ten minutes with everything I needed to know. Also if you scroll down below the cage price listings that your looking for, it has an entire list of custom features that they can put on, or send with your cage. Including lights, heaters, stands, of all different kinds and they have every option you could ever think of and also in every color and then some of the rainbow that they can come in. Shipping is also free. Check it out.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.boaphileplastics.com/">http://www.boaphileplastics.com/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Dragon_girl (Feb 11, 2008)

thous are nice but i dont want plastic.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah....greast cages, but I don't know that they are the best for Tegus. Thanks for the post, though! I needed a new tank for my ball python!


----------



## Dragon_girl (Feb 11, 2008)

if you find a good cheap site for wood tanks let me knoq


----------



## DZLife (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, sure thing!


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 11, 2008)

Dragon Girl, check out <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.boamaster.com/">http://www.boamaster.com/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## ColdThirst (Feb 11, 2008)

I like them for my snakes, but not somthing as big as a tegu needs, they dont really have one that allows for alot of substrate. 
And I need one I can move around by myself. the wood ones I cant do that with, and also Im gonna put it on top of my tegu cage so i need somthing light and that looks really good, most the wood ones are pretty expensive, cant be shipped, and the affordable ones look like crap


----------



## jjollie (Feb 11, 2008)

problem with wood is it over time will break down do to the humity


----------

